
UK MP takes parliaments ceremonial mace - jimnotgym
https://twitter.com/BBCSussex/status/1072243438593196034
======
MordodeMaru
That was just odd. I wasn’t expecting him to do anything in particular with it
but what he actually did was somehow ridiculous.

~~~
jimnotgym
It was enough to get him thrown out for the day! Apparently taking it over the
line is really serious...

~~~
MordodeMaru
I know it was an offence but what about being a little nore dramatic by hold
it in up in the air with both hands instead of just awkwardly hesitating what
to do with it?

~~~
jimnotgym
Some kind of primal scream would have worked for me!

